# Форум на русском языке  > VirusDetector - Бесплатный онлайн-сервис проверки компьютера  > Отчеты сервиса лечения VirusInfo  >  Problems (заявка №111952)

## CyberHelper

Пользователь обратился в сервис 911, указав на следующие проблемы в работе его компьютера:
Web browswer is redirected on it's own. Sometimes other windows open up on their own. I can't seem to use the red x to close my browser anymore. Often I can't use the desktop icons to open my folders. All my history and cookies have been deleted. I believe its the trojan Win32/obvod.H.  The Kapersky scan did not find it.
Дата обращения: 26.09.2011 23:03:23
Номер заявки: 111952

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## CyberHelper

*27.09.2011 0:00:03* на зараженном компьютере были обнаружены следующие вредоносные файлы:
 *C:\\Documents and Settings\\Owner\\Local Settings\\Temp\\_uninst_04315225.bat* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 341 байт *C:\\DOCUME~1\\Owner\\LOCALS~1\\Temp\\11F.tmp* - Trojan-Downloader.Win32.BHO.sit
 размер: 12288 байт версия: "6.00.2600.0000 (xpclient.010817-1148)" копирайты: "© Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved." детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Trojan.DownLoad2.38904; VBA32: Зловред TrojanDownloader.BHO.shx; BitDefender: Зловред Trojan.Generic.6690040; Avast4: Зловред Win32:Malware-gen *C:\\Documents and Settings\\Owner\\Desktop\\Jane\\Forcaster.hfc* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 5778 байт *C:\\Documents and Settings\\Owner\\Desktop\\Pictures* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 0 байт

----------


## CyberHelper

28.09.2011 0:25:56 лечение успешно завершено

----------

